# Comment mettre en réseau un disque dur Mac



## Saxo-MAX (26 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

J'ai le soucis suivant :
un mac avec un disque dur externe Iomega branché en firewire
Ce mac est en réseau éthernet avec 4 pc 
Et je voudrais pouvoir mettre le disque externe iomega en partage également...
Comment dois je faire ? 

Le mac apparait bien sur les pc mais je n'arrive pas depuis les pc à accéder au disque dur externe branché sur le mac.

Quelqu'un connait il la soluce?

MERCI
 

Saxo MAX


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour et Bienvenue &#224; toi 

essayes avec sharepoints, une petite aplli qui te permet de partager des dossiers, des disques etc etc sur ton r&#233;seau


----------



## jacklucont (14 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, povez vous m'aider à configurer sharepoints installé sur mac.

Comment trouver le disque dur externe sur le pc une fois sharepoints configuré?

merci par avance


----------



## tioumen (15 Octobre 2007)

Hi !

Pourquoi ne pas te servir de SAMBA deja implanté sur ton système Mac OS X ??

Tu rajoutes genre :

[Family HD]
path = /Volumes/DATA2
read only = No
inherit permissions = Yes
guest ok = Yes

Et hop c'est parti !!


----------

